
Two Pizza Team, a Design Definition - yitchelle
https://zurb.com/word/two-pizza-team
======
walshemj
Either Jeff Bezos is really stingy or pizzas must be ginormous in the USA two
pizzas does not feed 5 - 7 people.

Two large pizzas would feed 3 people at most.

